# input value - RGB zu HEX - bgcolor ändern



## BlutigerAnfänger (25. Aug 2007)

Hallo.

ich versuche die hintergrundfarbe einer tabelle, anahnd von den angaben in drei inputfäldern, zu ändern.
bei onchange mit ner vordefinierten farbe hats geklappt, also bin ich nen schritt weiter gegangen.

die drei inputfelder stehen für die RGB werte einer farbe ( RRR GGG BBB)


```
Integer.toHexString()
```
sollte eine zahl von 0 - 256 in einen hexcode umwandeln. zb 256 in FF


```
'#'.R.G.B;
```
sollte die hexwerte dann zusammensetzen und ne # davor schreiben


```
document.getElementById('RGB').style.backgroundColor =
```
legt dann die hintergrundfarbe fest.


tja, viele "sollte" die keine auswirkung auf die hg farbe haben, weswegen ich hier um hilfe bitte.


```
<script language'javascript'>
               <!--
                  function nurZahlen(el)
                  {
                     var val = el.value.replace(/[^\d]/g, '');
                     el.value = val;
                  }
                  function convcol(N)
                  {
                     N=max(0,N);
                     N=min(N,255);
                     
                     if (N==null || N==0) {
                         return '000';
                     }
                     else if (N<=15) {
                          N = '0'.N;
                          return N;
                     }
                     else if (N<=9) {
                         N = '00'.N;
                         return N;
                     }

                  }
                  function bgcolor()
                  {
                     var R = getElementById('R').value;
                     var G = getElementById('G').value;
                     var B = getElementById('B').value;

                     var R = convcol(R);
                     var G = convcol(G);
                     var B = convcol(B);
                     
                     var R = Integer.toHexString(R);
                     var G = Integer.toHexString(G);
                     var B = Integer.toHexString(B);
                     document.getElementById('RGB').style.backgroundColor = '#'.R.G.B;
                  }
               //-->
               </script>
               <form>
                  <table border='1'>
                     <tr>
                        <td>
                  <input type='text' id='R' value='0' maxlength='3' onkeyup='nurZahlen(this)' onchange='bgcolor()'>


                  <input type='text' id='G' value='0' maxlength='3' onkeyup='nurZahlen(this)' onchange='bgcolor()'>


                  <input type='text' id='B' value='0' maxlength='3' onkeyup='nurZahlen(this)' onchange='bgcolor()'>
                        </td>
                        <td colspawn='3' id='RGB' bgcolor='#FFFFFF'>
                        &&&&&&&
                        &&&&&&&
                        &&&&&&&
                        </td>
                     </tr>
                  </table>
               </form>
```


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2007)

Du bist im falschen Forum gelandet. Es geht hier um Java, nicht Javascript.


----------



## Guest (25. Aug 2007)

ups, sry


----------

